
Animista – CSS animations on demand - ana108
http://animista.net
======
nkkollaw
This is so good.

Awesome job!

I'm going to replace Animo with this for all new projects.

~~~
ana108
Many thanks, looking forward to seeing what you create with it!

------
edotrajan
yay! this would also help me in learning css animations. thank you so much

~~~
ana108
You are most welcome, hope you enjoy it!

